# Soft Bricked DX



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, my cousin bought my droid x from me after I bought the Thunderbolt. All is fine and dandy, he upgraded to gingerbread (im 90% positive its the leaked w/ root) now 2 days ago he sends me a gtalk message saying his dx wont turn on and blah blah blah, i tell him to see if he can plug it in and get to CWR or anything...All it does when its plugged in is going to the Motorola "M" part of the bootloader...any ideas and tips to help me revive the droid x?

Thanks in advance guys/gals


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like he needs to sbf to froyo. This will get him back into an operating system at least. He can either take the OTA to GB, stay on Froyo or flash the leaked GB. Make sure he reads up if he starts flashing things. It's always best to know what you are getting into before doing it.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

he may be able to get into CWM or at least the stock recovery and wipe data.
from a screen off point
hold power and down volume, and it should boot into CWM
wipe data,
flash rooted GB again

or hold home and power, should boot to the triangle and exclamation point, and i think hitting up and down volume brings it to stock recovery
here he can wipe data and hopefully that fixes it.

if not, SBF is the only way.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> he may be able to get into CWM or at least the stock recovery and wipe data.
> from a screen off point
> hold power and down volume, and it should boot into CWM
> wipe data,
> ...


This. 98% sure you need to wipe your data/cache. If it shows the M, you are in luck in most cases, but if nothing works, SBF.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

ryan said:


> This. 98% sure you need to wipe your data/cache. If it shows the M, you are in luck in most cases, but if nothing works, SBF.


I guess I misread... I thought he meant it went from the M to the bootloader. Now I see that he is just stuck at the M. Wipe Data\Factory Reset should do the trick.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i had that problem...and i wasnt even able to .sbf back to froyo.....so i figured id just let u know what problem was in case u run into the same problem i had. Make sure if u end up having to .sbf that u have the full froyo .sbf because i had the shado one that is system only which wont flash stock recovery...so i ended up having to go back the a really old version even before froyo and then flashed a recovery only .sbf. But i could have solved this whole problem by just having the whole froyo .sbf which is called VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf so make sure if u .sbf that u get that one...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> But i could have solved this whole problem by just having the whole froyo .sbf which is called VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf so make sure if u .sbf that u get that one...


sbf'ed with that one, still sits at the motorola M logo..i want to throw this droid at a brick wall lol


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

You have to wipe cache and data after an sbf from stock recovery. Battery pull then hold home and power button. At the triangle screen hit the search key. Wipe cache and data then reboot.

Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

any other possible way to get to that? ive held it for a min and the triangel doesnt show up?


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Agt Studly said:
 

> any other possible way to get to that? ive held it for a min and the triangel doesnt show up?


Pull the battery, put it back in, hold home and power until you see the triangle, then press search.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

fc127 said:


> Pull the battery, put it back in, hold home and power until you see the triangle, then press search.
> 
> Stomped from my DX


 The search button won't work. After you see the triangle press the volume buttons if your still on gb

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> sbf'ed with that one, still sits at the motorola M logo..i want to throw this droid at a brick wall lol


shit i forgot to mention what snipples said....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> any other possible way to get to that? ive held it for a min and the triangel doesnt show up?


well if u want to gchat me....or something i can show u the way i did it.....i basically used 3 .sbf's to get to where i was fixed....i believe it was a 2.1 .sbf(system only) then a 2.1(stock recovery).sbf and then froyo .sbf and that saved me....if u need the names of the .sbfs lemme know...but im not sure why flashing the full .sbf and going into stock recovery isnt working for u.....?

EDIT: Well heres what i did in order
1: Flashed VRZ_MB810_2.3.32_1FF_01.sbf
2. Flashed SHADO_X6_2.3.32_RECOVERY-ONLY.sbf
3: Started up stock recovery (By hold power + home) then (pressed search button after ! shows up) .
4. Wiped data and cache from stock recovery
4. Flashed VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf

Fixed!


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well if u want to gchat me....or something i can show u the way i did it.....i basically used 3 .sbf's to get to where i was fixed....i believe it was a 2.1 .sbf(system only) then a 2.1(stock recovery).sbf and then froyo .sbf and that saved me....if u need the names of the .sbfs lemme know...but im not sure why flashing the full .sbf and going into stock recovery isnt working for u.....?
> 
> EDIT: Well heres what i did in order
> 1: Flashed VRZ_MB810_2.3.32_1FF_01.sbf
> ...


Alternately, you can avoid flashing all these and just use the bootable full 2.3.340 SBF cd made by 1KDS over on droidxforums. He made a cd with the full sbf within it, then wrapped the sbf_flash utility into a Linux build that will boot on any computer that permits booting from a cd, Mac included. Here is the link to the thread:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html#post267721


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mikeinrichmond said:


> Alternately, you can avoid flashing all these and just use the bootable full 2.3.340 SBF cd made by 1KDS over on droidxforums. He made a cd with the full sbf within it, then wrapped the sbf_flash utility into a Linux build that will boot on any computer that permits booting from a cd, Mac included. Here's is the link to the thread:
> 
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html#post267721


is this different from just flashing "VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf"? cus thats the reason i posted all this...cus when i had the same problem he did...i tried flashing "VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf" and it didnt work...i was still stuck at the "M" logo and thats what he said happened to him...So i was explaining what i did to get my phone working again. Because when i flashed "VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf" that file it didnt get my stock recovery back....for whatever reason....so i flashed an older version of android that had a recovery only .sbf and that got me back into stock recovery


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> is this different from just flashing "VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf"? cus thats the reason i posted all this...cus when i had the same problem he did...i tried flashing "VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf" and it didnt work...i was still stuck at the "M" logo and thats what he said happened to him...So i was explaining what i did to get my phone working again. Because when i flashed "VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf" that file it didnt get my stock recovery back....for whatever reason....so i flashed an older version of android that had a recovery only .sbf and that got me back into stock recovery


Flash it at least 3 times, when I first flashed from gb to froyo via sbf, I got stuck at the recovery bootloader with a code corrupt error. Which is worse than err 1f7004ff. So flash it more than once

via Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

do this, camera button + vol down + power, what does it say for the bootloader version?


----------



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Besides bootloader version, what is being used to flash the SBF? Is it a Windows PC, Mac, or Linux?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

mikejs78 said:


> Besides bootloader version, what is being used to flash the SBF? Is it a Windows PC, Mac, or Linux?


that too, ive had experience with pc and linux/ubuntu so if u need help lmk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> do this, camera button + vol down + power, what does it say for the bootloader version?


Bootloader version did not change between froyo and gb. It stayed at 30.04 or 3.40 whichever it is

via Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> Flash it at least 3 times, when I first flashed from gb to froyo via sbf, I got stuck at the recovery bootloader with a code corrupt error. Which is worse than err 1f7004ff. So flash it more than once
> 
> via Tapatalk


i honestly wouldnt recommend him flashing it 3 times...because at this point his battery is probably getting pretty close to dead and unlesss he has another battery or droid x available hes gonna be really screwed..
i never got a stuck at the bootloader with an error and thats not the problem hes having .The problem hes having is that he flashed this ---->VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf which is full froyo and hes still stuck at the "M" logo....meaning he cannot get into cwm, and he cannot get into stock recovery....it actually bootloops the M logo...meaning the only thing u can get into is the bootloader....so hes stuck to reflashing .sbfs and the full froyo .sbf didnt work. so what im guessing happened is the first part of the GB update didnt finish correctly or somehow got corrupted afterwards. and for whatever reason when he flashes the froyo sbf its not flashing back completely with the old stock recovery...which is what happened to me...everytime i flashed that .sbf it would still bootloop the M logo. so i went back even farther than froyo and it fixed me

question is...where is he sooo we can see if anyones info helped ROFL :-D


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> question is...where is he sooo we can see if anyones info helped ROFL :-D


Agreed

via Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

In my experience I can only sbf using Windows XP. It gets to 99% on Win7 x64 and then fails.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys I'm at work, I work grave yard shift, ill update when I get home right now I have the battery rednecked to a charger to so I can have a full battery for today's sbf adventures


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Told you guys it was rednecked...battery charged 100% via OG Droid spare battery charger, masking tape, and 24 pack of Miller lite...I need 1 file to download then its off to sbf and hopefully let this droid breath...will report with progress.

Thank you all for your advice, you guys are amazin


----------



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> In my experience I can only sbf using Windows XP. It gets to 99% on Win7 x64 and then fails.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


This is an issue with Windows 7, but it does actually flash SBF. One key thing to make sure you do is run RSD Lite as Administrator. Then, it will still fail at 99%, but when you reboot the phone it will boot into whatever you flashed.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's an easy solution

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

im actually downloading his distro right now, going sloooow but hopefully it works


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

slight update...while holding Home key and power goes from M logo to off...fuuuuuuck....off to the lab again


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Just use the distro. Did you use the full 2.3.340 SBF from the beginning? I've used XP. vista 32 bit, and win7 64bit before with no problems. There's a few small tricks you can try. After a failed SBF you need to reboot the PC.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Just use the distro. Did you use the full 2.3.340 SBF from the beginning? I've used XP. vista 32 bit, and win7 64bit before with no problems. There's a few small tricks you can try. After a failed SBF you need to reboot the PC.


it goes through a sbf but gets the the reboot part and says "please manually reboot phone" but the phone wont reboot past the M logo


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya then boot into stock recovery.

hold home+power, at M screen release power, wait for triangle, press search key, then factory reset


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Ya then boot into stock recovery.
> 
> hold home+power, at M screen release power, wait for triangle, press search key, then factory reset


would but it doesn't show the triangle/andy


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you pull the battery and then try it?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Did you pull the battery and then try it?


yup yup, im pretty sure this home button doesnt work...Time to take a trip to a verizon store...sum *****..


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Did you pull the battery and then try it?


yup yup, im pretty sure this home button doesnt work...Time to take a trip to a verizon store...sum female dog..


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah ya. Then that would prohibit you from entering stock recovery man


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Update from Verizon store...ill get a new dx in a day...thanks for the help again every body







hope everyone who helped has a good weekend


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad you were able to get it taken care of, I know the heart-sinking feeling of a bricked X.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well dang sorry we couldnt get ya fixed before u had to goto verizon but that will work i guess







atleast u still have DX


----------

